# Irwin clamps 20% off at menards



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey guys, was just browsing the local Menard's sale ad, sale starts today they are saying 20% off all Irwin clamps. Damn quick clamps are expensive for what they are.
Last time Menard's ran this special i was a tad late on getting in there, went to HD and they matched the 20% off promo.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

If HD would match it again that would be an awesome because they have a good deal already. 

4 quick clamps and 4 spring clamps for $20-$25

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

its 24.97..love that set, think i must have atleast 5 of them? though my spring clamps all sit in a drawer, its a good deal even with the 4 quick clamps. 
Just got back from my nearest HD, they were out of that package deal. They were also out of the 6' fiberglass ladder for 29, but the hardware sales guy knows me well enough he upgraded me to one of there not speical one's for 29.
Also had a giftcard to burn so i got a couple of those fancy ridgid flip stands. hopeing they dont try to fall down like my HF roller stands always do when ripping plywood.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

troyd1976 said:


> its 24.97..love that set, think i must have atleast 5 of them? though my spring clamps all sit in a drawer, its a good deal even with the 4 quick clamps.
> Just got back from my nearest HD, they were out of that package deal. They were also out of the 6' fiberglass ladder for 29, but the hardware sales guy knows me well enough he upgraded me to one of there not speical one's for 29.
> Also had a giftcard to burn so i got a couple of those fancy ridgid flip stands. hopeing they dont try to fall down like my HF roller stands always do when ripping plywood.


Same here, troyd. I buy 3-4 sets every yr. And I make a habit of buying 2-4 3/4" pipe clamps every time I find myself at HF... It's a painless way to accumulate clamps.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## fcmcommw (Oct 17, 2011)

*actually cheaper then that...*

I just left the mendards and I bought a 4 pack of Irwin quick clamps for 15 bucks :thumbsup:. They are on sale until 11/20.

FYI that the jorgensens cabinet masters are also on sale. The 36" cabinet masters were 29 bucks and the 24" were 21. That my friend is a GREAT deal. Go drop a C-Note and grab yourself 4 of the 24" inch or a few of the 36" inch.

- Mark


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I think I'm good for now... that's mainly new ones... The rest are scattered about the shop in need of a nifty clamp rack for them and all their bigger counter parts.

~tom  ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## fcmcommw (Oct 17, 2011)

*did I go overboard???*

So I picked up these clamps yesterday at HD

Tom, you were right about HD matching menards prices so I couldnt resist and went over to HD and picked up a few clamps. HD also gave another 10% for the meet and beat. I think I ended up paying $17 and some change for the 24" jorgensens and $31 for the 48" :laughing:.

The madness has begun...

-Mark


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow! What an awesome deal! Wish I had a Menards locally now! Lol they only match 'local' prices. What a steal ya got!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## fcmcommw (Oct 17, 2011)

Tom,

I love these clamps. Plus they are made about 20 miles away from my house. 

Quick question. I bought a ton of these but I was thinking that do I really need 24", 36" and 48" or should I return the 24s and get more of the 36 and 48s? Which ones will I use more or at this price does it really matter. I mean at 17 bucks these are the price of quick clamps.

I guess what I'm trying to ask is there a reason to have an inbetween clamp such as the 36. Maybe in that situation I would always go for the 24s or the project is big enough then I might as well use a 48.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I don't have any of the 36's cause I thought the same. I'd sure use em if I had em though for panels, small table glue-ups and table end assemblies. As for the 24's those are AWESOME for glueing up stock for legs n such. It's tough to beat the even clamping pressure for large square glue-ups.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Too bad I don't menards near Philly. There's really not much around here. I go to auctions, I like the bessey Revo K clamps. But, when you see those at auction, they still aren't cheap. Every body seems to want these.


----------

